# Athelets that Sold out...



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jul 26, 2014)

Just to be clear, the triangle has nothing to do with the real illuminati conspiracy.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jul 26, 2014)

silly freemasons. he could talk about his profession. there is no longer a need for such secrecy among them.
the tribunal has handed off most "operations of majority interest" to low ranking agents in the CIA. and they in turn handed them off Hunnder coalition.
The CIA has recently reported there ops on there website. literally, they no longer use secrecy (except personnel info) as Hunnder now acts all omi's


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.foia.cia.gov/

"The CIA is the premier agency responsible for providing global intelligence on the ever-changing political, social, economic, technological and military environment. Here, your paramount goal and mission will be to protect the national security of the United States. Virtually any job you can imagine is available at the CIA — plus, some you can’t even imagine."


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jul 27, 2014)

Dude this is stupid. the real so called Illuminati has been extracting new worm-hole research with russian double agents. they kept close eye on SIS (MI6) as there are monitoring similar inteligence in with british operatives, and may have been the cause of an undercover SIS codbreaker dying. learn about international operatives and russian involvment with MI6 operatives (and possibly Director Brennan).
Google "spy in a bag" do some official researrch and then draw up your own conclusions.
This is all theory based on some factual info. all conspiracy stuff. makes some sense and very elaborate regardless


----------

